# marriage/visa/info



## wishing4Spain (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi all, 

I'm new to the forums! I have a question about marriage & visas. (please help!) 

My boyfriend and I would like to live together in Spain. He is american but has lived in spain for several years as a student and is obtaining his autonomo visa this year. My question is--if we are married (both american), and he is my sponsor for a visa into spain, what rights does that give me (spouse rights)? Would I be able to apply for a job, etc? or is this a separate process? 

Gracias!


----------

